# FedEx and the mailman showed up today...



## jd56 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just received my 64 Huffy Silver jet today from AZ and a recent ebay purchased Seiss horn....I love opening boxes.

Thanks Gary (GTs58) on the great packing job of the bike. 

The Jet is rougher than I thought it was going to be but am now a proud owner of one, regardless.
And its the mens model. Surely doesnt compare in condition to the ladies I just let go of. And another project added to the list.
Got to love it.
The horn is in amazing shape and with the OG box!!


----------



## BrentP (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice.

Lately, the only thing FedEx has been delivering to me are watches.... another hobby I'm passionate about, and waaaay more expensive than bikes.  The pro is that watches take up a lot less space and are easier to hide from the wife


----------



## kenspaceliners (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice Silver Jet John. I need come by and checkout your new work shop.
Kenny


----------



## Stingman (Jan 27, 2013)

kenspaceliners said:


> Nice Silver Jet John. I need come by and checkout your new work shop.
> Kenny




Very cool bike! I always likeed the chrome bikes like that.


----------

